# Recognition that we really aren't alone



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Finally, a national newspaper recognises a real problem. Feels like a little bit of validation.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2074858/Why-second-child-hard-conceive-Despite-easily-pregnant-time-more-women-struggling-try-again.html


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for putting this article on here, it is good to read about this in the media.  So much is written about IVF but hardly any articles on women who find it hard to conceive the 2nd time around.  There are so many reasons why it can happen and I am sure if research is carried out there may be some answers obtained.  For me I am convinced it was to do with my birth as it was an emergency c-section with wound infection and various illnesses for a year, including pelvic inflammatory disease.  This must have all had an affect on my body and maybe forced my body into menopause but I guess I will never know the answer and can only accept it.  Whatever happens for me, I know I have tried and know also I am very lucky to have my beautiful daughter.  It isn't what you do that you regret in life, it is what you didn't do.  

Wishing you well with your pregnancy.

Louise
x


----------



## Jem1978 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the link Bubbs. It's good to see the word is getting out there ...somehow.


----------



## helenlouisey (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for that, really good article and hopefully will help educate people as to how hard secondary infertility is. My mum read the article in the paper and I know she felt a bit guilty about some of the things she'd said to me, such as " at least you've got your DS," and things along line of "just remember all those people who can't have any children"

X


----------

